# Hasbean starter pack



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Is the Hasbean Espresso Starter Pack a good choice? I am quite interested but the high postage cost is putting me off, especially if I end up not like a few of the blends. I understand tastes are different but if most think it's good value & taste I might take a punt.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

You get 5 bags for £27 which is £5.40 a bag. Don't look at the postage price on its own.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I suppose that's a good point. I just expected to be paying £22.50 is all. But more to the point, how are the blends?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Look at the tasting notes ... Do they sound like things you like . Are you reasonably proficient at dialling in ?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

What do you like drinking, what's your favourite roaster...? People will be able to help you better if you provide some details.

You can join In My Mug if you want. Saying that, I cancelled my sub last night.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I ordered the starter pack two weeks ago. I left the first bag alone for around 4 days, but since then I've been ploughing through them. The two beans I've tried so far are fantastic. I think at £5.40 a pop it's a great deal.

Agree with the suggestion of not looking at the postage in isolation.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

At £5.40 it is downright cheap for a bag of specialty coffee.

As said if the tasting notes appeal to you then buy it, if not choose some bags that are appealing to you instead.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Kyle T said:


> I just expected to be paying £22.50 is all.


I know it's not the main point but I'm intrigued. What's the reason for that?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> I know it's not the main point but I'm intrigued. What's the reason for that?


Just because my local roaster who I tend to order from delivers for free, I haven't ordered from Rave in a while but thought they did too?


----------



## Dunx90 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm currently on my 3rd bag on the starter pack and so far there has only been one iv not liked. Worth the money in my eyes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> Just because my local roaster who I tend to order from delivers for free, I haven't ordered from Rave in a while but thought they did too?


Shipping is never really free


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

This pack used to be my "go to". Only one bag I didn't get on with but still perfectly drinkable


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I wasted 1/3 of the bag of Jabberwocky on cold brew. I don't know if I'm missing something when I make cold brew, but it ain't for me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

filthynines said:


> I wasted 1/3 of the bag of Jabberwocky on cold brew. I don't know if I'm missing something when I make cold brew, but it ain't for me.


Its an espresso blend


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> Just because my local roaster who I tend to order from delivers for free, I haven't ordered from Rave in a while but thought they did too?


Rave don't charge for shipping on orders of £25+. If your order is around £20 it makes sense to add something else to your cart just to try, as it will effectively be nearly free as you then trigger free shipping. But their shipping cost is reasonable anyway so if you only want a couple of bags it's never going to be a deal breaker.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

filthynines said:


> I wasted 1/3 of the bag of Jabberwocky on cold brew. I don't know if I'm missing something when I make cold brew, but it ain't for me.


Other than saying you made it cold, you haven't told us what you did to brew it?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Purely followed the translated-from-Japanese instructions, which was to add grounds to the basket and then submerge in water. Used a recipe from the internet somewhere, approximately 75g into 500ml.

I'm aware that Jabberwocky is an espresso blend; which actually doesn't mean much to me beyond it clearly is better suited a machine than to filter. I'm just experimenting at the moment, having only really opened my eyes to coffee varietals since the turn of the year. Some advice I had recently suggested I can use any bean in any way, but results will obviously vary dependent on many factors. I'm not so keen on that advice at the moment, and will be looking further.

Also looking forward to trying the Jabberwocky once my machine comes out of storage while the kitchen is done out.


----------

